# wrestling clinic Iowa for kids



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

The nationally-ranked University of Iowa wrestling program 
will stage a free instructional clinic for children elementary school 
aged and younger at 4:30 p.m., Sunday, Dec. 1, at Carver-Hawkeye Arena. 

The first 500 participants will receive free instruction from members 
of the coaching staff for the nationally ranked Hawkeyes, a free Iowa 
Wrestling t-shirt, a free 2002-03 Iowa Wrestling schedule poster and 
free admission to the Iowa wrestling team's dual meet against Arizona 
State at 7 p.m., Sunday. 

Clinic participants should enter Carver-Hawkeye Arena at the north 
entrance. Doors will open at 4 p.m. The clinic is expected to begin at 
4:30 p.m. The clinic will be staged on the varsity mat on the floor of 
the Arena, and will last approximately 60 minutes. 

Adults accompanying clinic participants will be required to purchase a 
ticket to the Iowa-Arizona State dual meet. General public tickets 
costs $8 each. 

-- THE UNIVERSITY OF IOWA SPORTS INFORMATION OFFICE


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2002)

An obvious recruitment tactic! My freshman year at college the wrestling team held a tournmanet for scollege tudents who were former high school wrestlers that was an obvious attempt to recruit wrestlers.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

lol they are starting a little early since it is for like 4th graders and under but still cool.


----------

